

First xkcd comic explained - "i wonder where i'll float next" - anonfunction
http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1

======
anonfunction
I stumbled upon the first kxcd comic, dating all the way back to '06, it's no
wonder they seemingly have a comic for every scenario. But what really int are
strikingly different than the current techno-humor. I enjoy both and wanted to
share them with people who might not have seen the old ones.

